# Am I in Labour Quiz



## Ravelyn

Check these out ladies... might help some of us decide if we are in labour or not :>

https://www.parents.com/parents/quiz.jsp?catref=prt1232&quizId=/templatedata/ab/quiz/data/69.xml

https://pregnancy.about.com/library/quiz/blfalselaborquiz.htm


----------



## princessttc

Quiz Results #1
Congratulations! It looks like you're gearing up for labor soon. You're exhibiting some of the typical signs of approaching labor, so keep your eyes and ears open. Your family will have a new addition very soon!

LOL:happydance:

Quiz result 2#
Your score is 27%. You are probably not in labor yet, but you are showing signs that labor is coming. Your body is doing lots of work to prepare itself for the birth of your baby.


27% hahahahah lol....not quite their yet!


----------



## LilMama2be

I did the 2nd one for fun.

haha

Your score is 36%. You are probably not in labor yet, but you are showing signs that labor is coming. Your body is doing lots of work to prepare itself for the birth of your baby.


I sure hope that's wrong. hahaha.


----------



## princess_vix

Quiz number 1:
Congratulations! It looks like you're gearing up for labor soon. You're exhibiting some of the typical signs of approaching labor, so keep your eyes and ears open. Your family will have a new addition very soon! Sources: Sources: University of Iowa Hospitals and Clinics, Department of Obstetrics and Gynecology; Jane Forester, MD This quiz is for entertainment and/or educational purposes only. All content here, including advice from doctors and other health professionals, should be considered as opinion only. Always seek the direct advice of your own doctor in connection with any questions or issues you may have regarding your own health or the health of others. 

2nd quiz

Your score is 36%. You are probably not in labor yet, but you are showing signs that labor is coming. Your body is doing lots of work to prepare itself for the birth of your baby.


----------



## poison9579

Had to take these out of curiosity
quiz 1#Congratulations! It looks like you're gearing up for labor soon. You're exhibiting some of the typical signs of approaching labor
quiz 2# 45%
might not have as long as i thought


----------



## Mummi2b

quiz 1 

Congratulations! It looks like you're gearing up for labor soon. You're exhibiting some of the typical signs of approaching labor, so keep your eyes and ears open. Your family will have a new addition very soon!

YAYYYYYY *not that lucky though*


----------



## cybermum

Quiz 1:Congratulations! It looks like you're gearing up for labor soon. You're exhibiting some of the typical signs of approaching labor, so keep your eyes and ears open. Your family will have a new addition very soon! Sources: Sources: University of Iowa Hospitals and Clinics, Department of Obstetrics and Gynecology; Jane Forester, MD 



Quiz 2:Your score is 55%. You are showing many signs that labor is nearing. You may be in the early phases of labor, or you may just be getting ready for the real thing. If you have any questions, be sure to call the midwife or doctor on call for advice.


I hope so!!!!


----------



## Ravelyn

LOL
Glad to see we are having fun with this one :>


----------

